# New Video - Whiplash



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

It has been a tough October for us in terms of pumping out videos. We are calling in the usual amount of fall season coyotes but they aren't cooperating once we put the camera lens on them. Fortunately, this one decided to veer from the norm and do everything he is supposed to do.


----------

